# PowerPoint - Text Box Macros



## mightymouse3062 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good Morning,
I am working on a project using Microsoft Powerpoint for my colleges live sports broadcasts. I know this is an Excel forum but I hope to find an answer that can help me make it work in Powerpoint. 
Here is what I am trying to do (this is for a football broadcast): 

I have a Powerpoint slideshow (1997 - 2003 format) setup with the following slides:
-- Lower Third (It is the slide that will be up most of the game that includes the teams scores, the quarter, which team has the football (is on offense), and the downs). They are all text boxes
-- I have a separate slide that has the same thing as the lower third but it also includes a Flag graphic (it is an image I created in photoshop)
-- Half-time graphic (This is an image with a text box for each teams score)

I would like to be able to set the powerpoint up so that I have 1 slide with all of the information on it and as I update that slide all of the other text boxes automatically update (I set the powerpoint up for dual screen monitor, having the 2nd monitor be what goes out on the broadcast).

For example: I have 3 powerpoint slides with a teams score on it (call it the home team), I want to create another text box (call it home team master) that when I enter a new value into the home team master text box it updates all of the home team text boxes with the value of the home team master. 

Can I at least know how to update text boxes (on different sheets) in excel?

Thank you very much,
Mike


----------



## foverman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Text Box Macros*

Hi Mike,

See if this code snippet gives you any direction:

```
ActivePresentation.Slides(2).Shapes("Rectangle 3").TextFrame.TextRange.Text = "Text Box Macros"
textstring = ActivePresentation.Slides(2).Shapes("Rectangle 3").TextFrame.TextRange.Text 
ActivePresentation.Slides(3).Shapes("Rectangle 3").TextFrame.TextRange.Text = textstring
```

Using just a default presentation with a title and two slides, it will set the text of the main text box on the second slide, then read that into a string and set the text box on the third slide.

I was looking for any type of events in PowerPoint that would make this automatically happen.  As in if one text box changes, the others change.

I found this site http://officeone.mvps.org/vba.html
has a list of Events supported by PowerPoint, but I don't see anything relevant.

Maybe you'll need a button or something.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Text Box Macros*

Check out www.theofficeexperts.com

It is somewhat of a sister site to this one and has a PowerPoint forum.

HTH,


----------



## foverman (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Did you make any progress with this?

Did you find help elsewhere?

If so, maybe you could post the answer, or a link to it.


----------

